# What do u think?



## KRAZI1 (Mar 27, 2005)

Ok I Am Going To have to take a drug test in about 5 days, What i was wondering is am i gonna pass it? I Have only smoked 3 times this month and was only like 3 joints in total, the last time i smoked was about 7 days ago. So what do u think? let me know


----------



## notthecops (Mar 27, 2005)

No, and I speak from experience.
You need to get a 'cleaning agent'.  You know....one of those drinks to flush your system.  They work like a charm.  I smoked EVERYDAY, up until the night before, then drank one, and passed everytime for 18 months straight.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 27, 2005)

get to my post on this shit you'll pass i sware


----------



## Goldie (Mar 28, 2005)

I dunno - I know many guys who took everything they could get their hands on, & still failed the drug tests...


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 28, 2005)

you will pass with surgel IF you follow the directions


----------



## Goldie (Mar 28, 2005)

Cool - he can take it & let us know...


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 28, 2005)

one dude on here did and it worked


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

I have heard that they do - and that they don`t. If I ever found out about one that always worked, I`d be a rich woman - it would take about 30 minutes!


----------



## brainwreck (Mar 29, 2005)

if you're not a regular smokers it can stay up to 21 days in your blood.

greetz


----------



## notthecops (Mar 29, 2005)

BRAIN!!!!!!!!

NIce to see you made it buddy!!


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 29, 2005)

your a girl goldie ???


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

Yes, sir - 110 %.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 29, 2005)

thats cool as f*[email protected] I'v only seen one other girl on here and she asked abot fertility drug or sumthing but anyway thats awsome you know your shit in all


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

Thank you! Although I know some ladies who could put me right in the dust when it comes to growing and such...


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 29, 2005)

I'v yet to meet one my girlfriend is learning the ropes and she dosent even smoke just drink.......................like a fish


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

Mmm...one of these days I will bring some more ladies in here.


----------



## notthecops (Mar 29, 2005)

Man....if I could only get my wife to post..........

But she's already mad at how much I post!!! lmao
I know a few females who grow CRAZY amounts of weed.  They're good at it, it's that 'mother's intuition' shit........They take care of their 'girls'.

In all seriousness................
I find, in general, females grow better weed than men.  Me and my friends all grow the EXACT same way, and the females always get better stuff.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 29, 2005)

aint that some shit


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

Thats why the women always tended the kitchen garden, while the men tended the crop. Women are more nurturing...


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 26, 2005)

YO , all i know is taht Im in love with marijuana and i sell it , smoke it, grow it and ne thing else involved with it. it is my one true passion. o yeah and for gettin the THC out of your system, go 2 a pill or vitamin store and get something called Detox , 20$ a bottle or 20$ for 2 pills or some shit :]


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh, yeah and I think any chick that smokes bud is sexy


----------



## Curse of Whackmack (Oct 12, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah and I think any chick that smokes bud is sexy


and guess what, so do they! Whacky


----------

